# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Heb ik een angststoornis?

## Micha3l

Ik heb 4 dagen geleden, ik zat voor de computer, een p.t.s.s. gehad ( Post traumatisch stress stoornis ). Nu het gekke was dat ik direct erna niet echt iets ondervond. Dacht van, komt van teweinig slaap.

Maar toen wilde ik gaan slapen en toen gebeurde het. Ik voelde alleen nog maar mijn hartslag en was ervan overtuigd dat ik dood ging.

Nu had ik dus de angst van mijn leven gehad, en nu moet ik heel vaak denken dat ik kan sterven en wordt ik een emotioneel wrak.

Ik wil graag weten hoe mensen hiermee omgaan. Moet ik naar de dokter ? Ik ben mezelf niet meer zoals voor de gebeurtenis en wil actie ondernemen om weer beter te worden ( bij wijze van spreken dan ).

Ik hoop echt dat jullie mij tips kunnen gegeven en liefst mischien iemand om mee te praten erover. Ben echt van streek door dit hele gedoe...

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Ik heb een angststoornis als het gaat om sociale contacten, dus ik weet wel ergens waar je over praat. Het is inderdaad beangstigend. Je kan er altijd eens met iemand over gaan praten. Als het nu meerdere maal zou voorkomen, zou ik je aanraden om eens naar een psycholoog te gaan. Misschien kan een paar gesprekjes je al verder helpen. Eventueel kan je er eens met iemand van je omgeving al over praten. En als je wilt, ik kan goed luisteren. Alvast succes !

groetjes 
Sandra

----------


## Micha3l

mja this dus dat besef dat ik bijna doodging gevoel. Nu een paar dagen later gaat het wel, probeer zoveel mogelijk normale allerdaagse zaken te doen. Zelfs proberen uit te gaan wat niet al te makkelijk is.

Maar ik blijf met dat besef zitten dat ik mischien wel kon doodgaan en die angst, ik weet niet hoe ik er mee moet omgaan. Ik ga eerst meer eens mijn hart laten onderzoeken... en die angst voel ik elke keer opnieuw... niet hevig maar het zweeft rond...

mmm sandra, had net even je verhaal gelezen. Niet iedereen is zo oppervlakkig, en mensen kunnen de situatie van je,niet serieus nemen puur en alleen omdat ze het zich niet kunnen voorstellen hoe het is. Ik ga geen cliché zinnen zeggen  :Smile:  maar weet dat je er niet alleen voor staat...

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Ik weet dat niet iedereen zo oppervlakkig is, maar jammer genoeg wel de mensen die ik ken. Dat is zeker waar en daar zit juist het probleem. Zij die niet weten waar ik over praat zullen het nooit kunnen begrijpen. Dank je wel, leuk om te horen dat ik er niet alleen voor sta, maar jij ook niet hoor !

xxx

----------


## Fie

Hoi Micha

Ik hab net een stuk gepost bij *Angst benauwd (psychisch benauwd)*. Ken namelijk precies wat jij hebt en ik heb het ook nog steeds. Ik slaap dan ook liever niet en dat ik me hartje wel hoor kloppen dan dat ik hem niet meer voel. Ik heb het vaak benauwd en krijg ook last van hyperventilatie, puur door stress. Door mijn huisarts ben ik dooverwezen naar een therapeut voor "cognitieve therapie". Dit is ook mijn tip naar toe om naar een psycholoog te gaan of in ieder geval naar je huisarts. Zie dat je berichtje ook alweer een maandje oud is, dus ben benieuwd welke stappen je hebt ondernomen of wilt nemen.

Groetjes

----------


## Micha3l

Wel voel me wel veel beter dan eerst.
Ik was eerst naar de huisarts geweest , want wilde weten of ik fysische gezond was. Mijn hart is kerngezond. Dit gaf me aanzienlijk veel rust en ondanks alles toch blijven uitgaan en omgaan met vrienden.

In het begin kan dit absoluut niet makkelijk zijn, zo kreeg ik erg benauwd toen we naar de film gingen en bij een fuif kon ik niet langer blijven dan een half uur.

Maar dit verbeterde elke keer en nu kan ik wel weer tegen een stootje. Alleen zeer warme ruimte vermijd ik voorlopig nog.

Maar een tip die ik iedereen wil aanraden: Blijf doorgaan met je allerdaagse leven, doe de kleine domme dingen zoals even naar buiten, boodschappen doen, brood halen, weet ik veel wat. Ok de eerste 2 weken gingen moeizaam en bleef veel binnen en durfde niet veel meer dan tv kijken. Neem het van mij aan, je zal alleen maar vooruitgang boeken! ( hoe klein deze vooruitgang ook maar is )

Nee ik heb geen psychische bijstand gehad. Ik praatte er met vrienden over en dat lucht gewoon enorm op. Zoals ik al eerder vermelde in een andere topic, je moet absoluut niet verwachten (of eisen) dat mensen begrijpen wat je mee maakte. Dat kunnen je vrienden (ouders, weet ik veel wie) gewoon niet inbeelden om de simpele reden dat ze het nooit meegemaakt hebben  :Smile: 

Ik hoop dat dit gezaag een beetje helpt met vergelijkende ervaringen en niemand in slaap is gevallen :P  :Big Grin: 

Cheers  :Wink:

----------


## Micha3l

Ook zeer belangrijk ( in mijn ervaring toch ) dat je genoeg slaapt. Dit kan mischien tegenstrijdig klinken ( als je wilt gaan slapen dan ga je sneller aan je hartslag denken ) maar als je te weinig slaapt ga je enorm snel de negatieve spiraal op.

Bachbloesems, Ik ben eerlijk, ik geloof niet in heksen, genezende kristallen of andere middlene die je niet direct kunt bewijzen op zwart wit. Ik ben zeer sceptisch tegenover al deze dingen. TOCH raad ik het de mensen aan om deze te nemen. ( de beachbloesems, niet de heksen :P ) 

Neem ze als je onrustig wordt of denkt je te gaan opjagen, het is altijd makkelijker om een hou vast te hebben in moeilijke tijden. Let op, dit is NIET een wondermiddel noch een geneesmiddel. Het zal nog altijd voor 99% van jouw kant moeten komen!

Als ik weer wat vergeet te posten dan hoor je het wel  :Wink:

----------


## WendyK

ptss is niet iets wat je hebt 1 keer achter de computer...wat jij bedoelt is denk ik een paniek aanval....

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat ook...een PTSS is wél even iets anders als een paniekaanval hoor!
Ik hoop dat je daarvan gespaard blijft!

----------

